# Qualified West is No More



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

The regional order mills are suffering, downsizing, consolidating or just disappearing. Qualified West looks like they are closing down the Arizona office and Florida will be the new headquarters with a new name, “Qualified Eastern Services, LLC.”


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PPC said:


> The regional order mills are suffering, downsizing, consolidating or just disappearing. Qualified West looks like they are closing down the Arizona office and Florida will be the new headquarters with a new name, “Qualified Eastern Services, LLC.”



#TheOracle predicted this.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Eh, carpetbagging is still alive and well.

You think shutting down and morphing into another llc to avoid old liabilities is a new thing?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

They are about a 45 minute drive from me. 

They are also a Delaware Corporation doing business in Florida. 

Do they owe someone money? 

You can look up the details by business name at sunbiz.org


----------



## mntview23 (May 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is actually true?? I know their work load has slowed down, but is the AZ office closing for sure??


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PPC said:


> The regional order mills are suffering, downsizing, consolidating or just disappearing.








I've expected this to begin escalating for some time. 
Its inevitable, once the work loads drop off.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hacks


----------

